# Best small 4x4 for towing



## Tegan (10 July 2013)

Hi 

Your recommendations please.....

Needs to be as economical as possible as will be used as an everyday car doing 60 plus miles a day during the week.

Will be used to tow an older Ifor Williams 401 (I am estimating 1000kg?) and a 550kg cob. 

I like the look of the Kia Sportage and Honda CRV but think I would be very close to their limit. I think my options are a Freelander or Nissan Xtrail. Do you have any other suggestions?

Budget is £10k max.

Thanks
Tegan


----------



## sophiebailey (10 July 2013)

I have towed with my 2L diesel freelander and it was great. I use mine as an every day car too and find it economical to run. When they break down though they are expensive to put right but I think that's true of every 4x4!! 

I wouldn't tow more than one horse with it though as its one of the lighter 4 wheel drives so hasn't got the weight of the big towing cars like the navaras and warriors xxx


----------



## Cello_song (10 July 2013)

I tow with a Hyundai Santa Fe and love it! I have an Ifor 505 and tow my 14.3hh welsh cob. I know it's not safe to tow two so I would never do that, but its great for my needs as I use it to commute to work too - I find it better on the fuel than my old freelander.


----------



## Tegan (11 July 2013)

Thanks for your replies. I haven't done my test yet so my mum currently tows us with a Freelander. This does the job well but just wondering what my other options are. Cello Song would you mind letting me know what model your Sante Fei is and what the towing capacity is? When I did a quick google I found that they can only tow 1500kg which I think would be a bit tight weight wise for me. 

Thanks
Tegan


----------



## Spit That Out (11 July 2013)

I had a CRV and it could only tow a single Ifor with my lad at approx 560kg and that was at its max.
Don't forget that you have your tack, water, equipment and possibly passengers which all add to the weight.
Also, as lovely as the CRV was it was very thirsty even without towing.
How about an estate like a Sabaru, BMW or Volvo??


----------



## Magicmadge (11 July 2013)

I have an x trail and a bateson. It is also my everyday car. It tows brilliant and is not too bad on fuel. I previously had a freelander, ford maverick and mondeo, the x trail is far better than any of those.


----------



## Chunkie (11 July 2013)

Tegan, I have an 8 yr old 401 and the weight is 770kg, so maybe you have a bit more to play with than you think?

I tow mine with an old Suzuki GV but it's a petrol auto and thirsty at the best of times.  Tows brilliantly though.


----------



## Feisty Mare (11 July 2013)

Does it have to be a 4x4? An estate car such as a vw passat, Audi, ford mondeo etc would be able to tow that and will be more economical day to day.


----------



## ROG (11 July 2013)

Tegan said:



			Thanks for your replies. I haven't done my test yet so my mum currently tows us with a Freelander.
		
Click to expand...

with a smallish 4x4 and a down plated 401 you would not need to do the B+E test and if you have a car licence (B) already then you can tow with your MUM supervising

See post numbers 999 and 1000 of the HHO TOWING CLINIC thread - link below in my signature

HB401 and a 550 kgs horse = 1320 kgs approx


----------



## Alyth (11 July 2013)

You need a vehicle with some weight or the weight of the float can push the towing vehicle around......I believe anything under 3 litres is a waste of money......I have had my Surf for 9 years now - 2nd hand - and it has done just over 200,000ks.....and I have no plans to change it!!  Remember Top Gear couldn't kill a Hi Lux, which is the ute version, but I like to be able to sleep in the back of the Surf!!!


----------



## Tegan (13 July 2013)

Thank you so much for all your replies. I must admit I really like the look of the Honda crv and it seems as though I will actually be ok weight wise as although my trailer is an older model it has an aluminium floor. The model I am looking at does 42 mpg which doesn't sound too bad. There is a CR-V-I CTDI Executive 06 one locally which I may go and test drive. 

ROG.  I know I would need to get all the figures for a definite answer but could this car be a candidate for towing with a B test?

Many Thanks
Tegan


----------



## zangels (13 July 2013)

We tow with a skoda octavia 2 litre diesel. It has a towing capacity of 1600kg so would be ok wright wise for your horse and trailer. I'm not sure on other licence etc but weights would fit. It is extremely economical and 120 a year tax as well. I believe they ha brought out a 4x4 estate as well called a supreme I think that has a 2000kg towing capacity.


----------



## ROG (13 July 2013)

Tegan said:



			There is a CR-V-I CTDI Executive 06 one locally which I may go and test drive. 

ROG.  I know I would need to get all the figures for a definite answer but could this car be a candidate for towing with a B test?
		
Click to expand...

THIS ONE ?
GVW 2140
TOWING 1500

3500 minus 2140 leaves 1460 for the max trailer MAM 

Lets use a Ifor HB401 or 403 as an example which are plated at 1600 and has an unladen/empty weight of 770

Contact IW and get it down plated to 1450

1450 minus 770 = 680 kgs for the load/horse in the trailer

Nice B licence towing set up IMO


----------



## Tegan (13 July 2013)

Thank you ROG. The one locally turned out to be a two wheel drive version so not suitable for towing but it looks as though a CRV is a definite option.

Tegan


----------

